# Force LTE mode like Thunderbolt



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

Damn, the one thing I will miss from my thunderbolt is simultaneous voice and data over 3g. i never cared for that ability till i actually got to use it.. well here is my issue. my office has fringe LTE coverage so my phone drops to 3g and thus i loose my ability for voice and data at same time plus i am on 3g .. ewww. is there a way to force LTE mode like we had on the thunderbolt?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

The radio modes are in settings under wireless and networks>more>....I forget. I posted it in another thread. I'm sure you can find it once you get that far.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I know on my TBolt I could be on 3G and use voice and data at same time. I did it all the time as I'm not in a 4G area currently.


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> The radio modes are in settings under wireless and networks>more>....I forget. I posted it in another thread. I'm sure you can find it once you get that far.


i see the network options in the settings and i can only pick LTE/CDMA or CDMA thiere is no LTE only option...


----------



## jewremy (Jun 15, 2011)

There's a hidden network settings dialog, but it (by default) is set to GSM/CDMA Auto (PRL). No options for LTE in there at all. Only way I could get to it is a custom shortcut via ADW EX.

EDIT: Also, LTE only wouldn't help in your situation. LTE is a data only network. Can't text or call on the T-Bolt while LTE-only. Remember?


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

jewremy said:


> There's a hidden network settings dialog, but it (by default) is set to GSM/CDMA Auto (PRL). No options for LTE in there at all. Only way I could get to it is a custom shortcut via ADW EX.
> 
> EDIT: Also, LTE only wouldn't help in your situation. LTE is a data only network. Can't text or call on the T-Bolt while LTE-only. Remember?


how can i get to this hidden dialog setting? steps? and it would help because i got a groovip and have my number forward to my GV number which then makes grooveip ring =)


----------



## ad720 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I know on my TBolt I could be on 3G and use voice and data at same time. I did it all the time as I'm not in a 4G area currently.


Ditto. Major bummer that simultaneous voice and data over 3g is not possible. Hopefully someone will be able to figure out how to make that happen. I leave my 4g off most of the time to save battery.


----------



## Bern612 (Jun 29, 2011)

ddarvish said:


> how can i get to this hidden dialog setting? steps? and it would help because i got a groovip and have my number forward to my GV number which then makes grooveip ring =)


 i use lte on/off in the market to get into settings. Hope this helps


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I guess that's why when you make a phone call the signal bars turn grey? At least it does on my device or has been recently that I've noticed.


----------



## jhoward18 (Jul 6, 2011)

Go to dialer *#*#4636#*#*


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

jhoward18 said:


> Go to dialer *#*#4636#*#*


YES!!! that is what i was looking for. in cm7 on the thunderbolt they were able to have it in the network seettings section.. anyone have any idea on how to make a shortcut to that?


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

ddarvish said:


> YES!!! that is what i was looking for. in cm7 on the thunderbolt they were able to have it in the network seettings section.. anyone have any idea on how to make a shortcut to that?


Make it a direct dial contact?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Ratzinc (Jul 29, 2011)

BTW on the Thunderbolt you can text and make calls when in lte only mode. This can ONLY be done on sense roms, not AOSP.


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

Ratzinc said:


> BTW on the Thunderbolt you can text and make calls when in lte only mode. This can ONLY be done on sense roms, not AOSP.


that is incorrect you can do simultaneous voice and data on AOSP roms like CM7 over 3G as well. i do it all the time


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

jhoward18 said:


> Go to dialer *#*#4636#*#*


Whats this actually do ? I just got the galaxy nexus yesterday couldn't activate til last night due to 4g being down. After that it activated no problem but I notice my 4g goes to 3g after using 4g for a couple seconds. Will this help that ? My 4g speeds were pretty good too :/


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

ddarvish said:


> that is incorrect you can do simultaneous voice and data on AOSP roms like CM7 over 3G as well. i do it all the time


That's not what he is saying. If you set your phone to LTE Only on an AOSP ROM on the Thunderbolt you will not be able to send texts or make calls, only data. Just tested this on my Nexus and was able to make calls and text while in LTE only mode, so it looks like there was just something wrong with AOSP on the Bolt.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

error311 said:


> Whats this actually do ? I just got the galaxy nexus yesterday couldn't activate til last night due to 4g being down. After that it activated no problem but I notice my 4g goes to 3g after using 4g for a couple seconds. Will this help that ? My 4g speeds were pretty good too :/


That takes you to a programming menu that allows you to specify what portion of the radio you want to use. On the Nexus we have 3 usable options (You can select other options but will be left with no data/calls, nothing you select here can ruin your phone).

The three options are:

GSM/CDMA auto (PRL) = This is 3G/4G, if you have 3G you will be constantly searching for 4G which can take a toll on the battery.

GSM auto (PRL) = This is 4G only. May help 4G stick but when not in a 4G area you will drop to nothing. *WARNING* DO NOT REBOOT WHILE IN THIS MODE! Just found out the hard way, phone process FC'ed continually and I could not change it as the menu used to change it is part of the phone process could not change it back. Reflashing the ROM will not fix this, keeping good backups may! Yep, after restoring a backup all is good.

CDMA auto (PRL) = Best used in non 4G areas or when you would like to conserve battery. Forces your phone to use 3G (Even when in a 4G area) and will not search for 4G. Most battery efficient.

To easily change these download the LTE On/Off app from the market. It says it only works for the Thunderbolt but as long as you select one of the three options I posted above it should work for you! (I personally use this and haven't had problems in the 2 weeks of owning my phone).

Edit: Also, just fyi, the phone is of course LTE but the phone uses GSM as LTE just in terms of wording. So when in the programming menu LTE = GSM, just to clear some things up.


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> GSM auto (PRL) = This is 4G only. May help 4G stick but when not in a 4G area you will drop to nothing.


I tryed this option, restarted my phone said phone was not responding. I think maybe my area isn't great with 4g maybe ? I did test my zip code too says I got 4g in my area. I dont understand it lol I restart my phone ill have 3-4 bars with 4g enabled, do an speedtest shows 15k down and 4k up. After like 3-10 minutes it will auto drop to 3g :/ After that ill lay my phone down and turn screen on 4g is back and then goes away again lol makes no sense to me what so ever


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

error311 said:


> I tryed this option, restarted my phone said phone was not responding. I think maybe my area isn't great with 4g maybe ? I did test my zip code too says I got 4g in my area. I dont understand it lol I restart my phone ill have 3-4 bars with 4g enabled, do an speedtest shows 15k down and 4k up. After like 3-10 minutes it will auto drop to 3g :/ After that ill lay my phone down and turn screen on 4g is back and then goes away again lol makes no sense to me what so ever


Check the edit in my post, you cannot reboot with the 4G only option selected.

Edit: Well you can, but bad things happen.


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Check the edit in my post, you cannot reboot with the 4G only option selected.
> 
> Edit: Well you can, but bad things happen.


Yes I found this out lol :/


----------

